# New computer.......44% off the price.



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Good price......

HP 23.8" All-in-One PC - White (AMD Ryzen 5 5500U/512GB SSD/8GB RAM/Windows 11) | Best Buy Canada


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I believe that this is a good price. Typically no cd drive included.

I am biased toward Hp desktops.

You might want to compare feature to feature on the Dell website. They will more than likely have a competitive product/price point.

One good thing about buying from Best Buy is that you can easily return it to a store if you change your mind.

Forget the extended warranty. If you are going to have problems it will more than likely be in the first 90 days.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I have bought a lot of computers and televisions online from Dell over the years, but this price looked good and I have had good luck with HPs in the past.

I also already had an HP printer so the hook up was easy. I bought a similar computer from Dell for our son 2 years ago and paid $1400 for it, so this price is really good.

Quite a difference in speed and graphics with this new one. The only "meh" is the screen monitor isn't adjustable but if it needed to be raised a stand would work.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I would not hang about on this offer. This is a great price point for Christmas. The price is right for general use IMHO.

IF you are that concerned about price you can always buy one, leave it unopened in the box, and then compare it to other post Christmas offers.

If you buy it at a store they will push you hard for extended warranty, cables, perhaps anti virus software. Decline. There are more margin dollars in the extended warranty than in the product itself.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I bought one and set it up today. Bought it online and picked it up locally curbside.

The sale is only on for a few more days


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Have you created your W11 recovery drive yet as per the vendor recommendation???

If not.....make it a priority.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I generally recommend against all-in-ones. When any component dies, the whole thing is junk, and they tend to be less repairable than notebooks. I let my parents get one once, I now suggest they get a notenook and use a wireless keyboard/mouse and external monitor.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

ian said:


> Have you created your W11 recovery drive yet as per the vendor recommendation???
> 
> If not.....make it a priority.


Thanks for the reminder. .......

I had a new USB stick in the computer so it only involved a few computer clicks. 

It is taking awhile though.......16 gigs and it formats the USB so a new one is best. I also checked to be sure I have the Windows back up to One Drive on.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I have a laptop and tablets that I never use.

My wife uses a tablet and I also have a backup desktop hooked up in a spare room.

Then there is the Iphone, Alexa devices, and smart TVs.......so I can get to the internet one way or another.

The biggest problem is Rogers Telecom.........brutal, they are down all the time and never tell people, so you go around restarting modems and they report no outages......and then like a miracle it suddenly starts working again 8 hours later.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

sags said:


> I have a laptop and tablets that I never use.
> 
> My wife uses a tablet and I also have a backup desktop hooked up in a spare room.
> 
> ...


Do you have a choice of network providers where you live? If so, why not vote with your feet and your wallet?


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not bad for that price. I would certainly not pay anywhere near regular price for this machine.

This is HP's budget all-in-one. The mid range is called Pavilion and the high end is called Envy.

8GB of RAM is very little for this day and age. I would see about upgrading to 16GB or 32GB.

The 2.1GHz AMD Ryzen 5 5500U is a mobile processor. It's fairly snappy, but it won't compete with desktop processors.

The 512GB SSD is very little storage. It doesn't seem to have a secondary drive, so you will need an external hard drive, or pay for cloud storage.

No optical drive will be an issue for some.

It's still a decent deal as long as you're aware of the limitations.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Optical drives are pretty well obsolete. Worst case, you can get an external USB one for like $20.

All-in-ones are a bit silly of a form factor. It is basically notebook components in a package that is not portable.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

ian said:


> Do you have a choice of network providers where you live? If so, why not vote with your feet and your wallet?


Given the number of people around here who use Rogers, I would think there isn't a good substitute for the bundled Rogers Ignite packages.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

It pays to shop. 

I certainly would not be happy with the levels of service that you describe.

We were down for two hours when Telus switched us from copper to fibre last month. Apart from that I cannot remember when we last had an outage. It certainly has never been hours.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Optical drives are pretty well obsolete. Worst case, you can get an external USB one for like $20.
> 
> All-in-ones are a bit silly of a form factor. It is basically notebook components in a package that is not portable.


True. I'm definitely in the minority but I have a couple of friends and relatives who still buy music on CD.

All-in-ones appeal to minimalists and those who want a large screen but lack the space for a conventional PC. There must be a reason the iMac is so successful.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

I bought a MacBook for $800 USA this past winter. It was a deal at Costco I gave up on Windows based PCs in 2009 and would be reluctant to go back to that product..


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

nathan79 said:


> True. I'm definitely in the minority but I have a couple of friends and relatives who still buy music on CD.
> 
> All-in-ones appeal to minimalists and those who want a large screen but lack the space for a conventional PC. There must be a reason the iMac is so successful.


You can just as easily buy a laptop and monitor and achieve the same thing. Even if I were an Apple fan, I'd rather get a Macbook and a monitor. You don't even need to have the laptop open, you can just leave it closed, using only the monitor and keyboard/mouse as you would with an all-in-one. It is really a shame to buy a nice monitor, and then only be able to use it with a computer that might age out in 3-5 years. Monitors can often last much longer.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I really do like my 27 inch desktop monitor. 12 year old desktop is ticking along very nicely. 

But....you would also have to pry my ipad out of my hands.

Notebook sits unused. Neither of us are interested. Too much of a clunker.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

You can literally use a notebook in the place of a desktop, in exactly the same use cases, and have a PC that is portable (can bring it with you on extended travel, etc.).


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

nathan79 said:


> All-in-ones appeal to minimalists and those who want a large screen but lack the space for a conventional PC.


I use my 65" TV as a monitor with cordless mouse and keyboard from the couch or recliner.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

andrewf said:


> You can literally use a notebook in the place of a desktop, in exactly the same use cases, and have a PC that is portable (can bring it with you on extended travel, etc.).


That's exactly what I do. We have one large monitor, keyboard and mouse setup that anyone can connect their laptop, chromebook, etc. I use a convertible thinkpad chromebook as my laptop (13"). It's perfect for a tablet, mobile laptop and connected to my workstation. Way better than having to maintain multiple devices....


----------

